# progesterone - dizziness?



## sophie150 (May 13, 2012)

Hi, 
Has anyone experienced dizziness/ lightheadedness on progesterone? I'm only 6 days past a 3 day transfer so can't hope it's a pregnancy symptom, but can't find it listed on any of the official side effect lists?
thanks


----------



## sarahd9333 (Nov 13, 2006)

Hi there, yes I have been getting dizziness too, I'm on utrogestan pessaries and it says in there 'you may feel tired and dizzy'. I'm 7dp2det so similar time to you.

Good luck xx 

PS when is your OTD? Just wondering as mine is 24/9 but this seems later than some others...maybe I'm just looking for excuses to test early!


----------



## Pinot (Nov 5, 2008)

Hi Sophie,

I've had endless 2wws and have felt dizzy on some and not others. The cycle which gave me DD I didn't have any dizziness.

Good luck,
Pinot xx


----------



## sophie150 (May 13, 2012)

Thanks both- must stop symptom obsessing!!
Sarah- yes that does seem late- mine is the 19th? 
Good luck to you both!


----------



## sarahd9333 (Nov 13, 2006)

Thanks Sophie, well I'm definitely going to test early next week! How are you feeling? I keep getting stitch in my side and some general tummy aches and pains, had a few low ad type pains too, I know that can be normal but I don't like it!! I've got very sore boobs but assuming that's the progesterone along with the dizzy spells. Is this your first cycle? Sorry cant see signature on my phone xx


----------

